# Help!



## Poppypaxton (May 23, 2012)

Hello all,

I really need some help and advice.

Last year I started a dog walking/pet sitting service in London and its really taken off and I absolutly love it.

However this week I have encountered the low of the job. A dog was sadly injured and we aren't sure if it was in my care or not. If it was whilst in my care then it wasn't my fault as the particular breed are prone to that type of injury. 

However I can't help but feel terrible guilt for the dog and the poor family. At the moment the prognosis isn't good. I know it's not my fault but I can't help but feel terrible about it. Going into this I knew there would be a possibility that this would happen but I guess I just always hoped it wouldn't.

Has anybody experienced something similar and have some advice on how to cope with this?

Thank you.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't explain much here the dog either was or wasn't in your care when this happened how can you not be sure weather it was or wasn't in your care? How was the dog injured?


----------

